# Another great day in Chiangmai



## knapdale (Sep 23, 2013)

It is a beautiful day here in Chiangmai I feel there is a change in the season approaching , a good day for the laundry , after my morning walk today which normally consists of a brisk 5K hike through Nimanhighman down Suthep road along the the moat on the west side of the old city and back up Huay Kaew road , had a light lunch and a chat with some friends by the pool , so now whilst waiting for the laundry to dry I am doing a bit of work at my computer, It is great that I don't need to travel anymore since I started my portable business, so I get to spend more time at home here in Chiangmai :smile:


----------

